# Mounting hard drive problem



## Ali060 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi,

Recently got a Mac and I've had to reformat all my hard drives from NTFS. After trying one I got an error message saying 'Mediakit reports not enough space'. So i went onto my old windows laptop and managed to reformat it to exFAT, but after doing that it now doesn't mount on my Mac and is also not recognized on my windows laptop anymore....

Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

With your drive attached to the Mac, Go to *Utilities/Disk Utility/First Aid*. Your drive should show on the Left. If running El Capitan run First Aid on the drive. You then can go to the Partition tab and create a partition, If only using it on a Mac format it HFS+ (journaled) if using it on a Mac and a PC format it FAT (MS DOS)


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

If you are only going to be using them on Mac, I would do as Spunk suggests and format to HFS+...

If want to use the drives between Mac AND Windows I would suggest using Disk Utility on the Mac to format it to EXFAT and set the "Scheme" to MBR (Master Boot Record). 

That should make the disk universal for both systems and mount to both systems, etc... if that does NOT work... you may have a problem with your drive.


----------

